# Chapman stick and baroque music



## akinunver (May 16, 2012)

Dear everyone,

I am new to the forum, so hello - first of all.

I am a chapman stick player and I have been working for some time on how best to utilize this instrument in classical music. Due to its tonal similarities to a harpsichord, I began my work with the baroque period - namely Domenico Scarlatti.

I would like to share two of my interpretations of Scarlatti sonatas; first, L.118 and more recently, L.171. I wanted to get your suggestions-critique on my approach and also some other works that may suit this instrument's character.

Sonata in F-Minor L.118





Sonata in F-Minor 





Many thanks in advance,
Akın


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome!
Chapman stick has recently generated interest on this forum.
http://www.talkclassical.com/19253-youtube-videos-considered-recorded.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/19240-chapman-stick-new-instrument.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/18266-mozart-new-instrument.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/15311-bach-new-instrument.html
You may want to contact these posters directly to share your affinity.

Until these postings I had never contemplated the use of Chapman in classical music. It does sound quite appropriate. I was fascinated to watch your fingers. I especially liked L 171, both your arrangement and the video itself. I noticed that you are playing a different instrument for each video; any particular reason?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Very beautiful and expressive, my only criticism is not in the playing but sound, a bit too much reverb.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Baroque? The thing is *electrified*, thus automatically an _abomination_!


----------

